# How is it to regain reality?



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

ok, lately I've been feeling much better, less racing thoughts.
but still got visual disturbances, feel different, look different when I see myself in the mirror, ecspecially my eyes and I act different from before DP....

So how is really reganing reality, is it like suddenly ur totally normal? like u've never had DP?


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

For me it was when I could look at my child and not have her seem alien and when things I would do stopped making me feel like a robot. I started to feel again and I stopped thinking so much about how bad I was feeling.
Also I could leave my house without having to prepare mentally hours in advance just to go buy something simple, like milk.

I never was one to look in the mirror and analyze, just basically brushed my hair and left it. I avoid the mirror some days altogether without that meaning I dont care if I look bad!

I didnt really have the visual thing. Basically I think its when you realize one day that you can finally feel things.

People change. You are not the same person, technically you are, but you are getting stronger and that feels wierd!


----------

